# Майская новость о новом способе лечения дисков



## Вадимё (10 Май 2022)

Радуют новости о возможных методах лечения межпозвоночных дисков, т.к. появляются они не так часто, как с хрящами коленных суставов. Я даже предполагаю причину, т.к. явно легче восстановить гиалиановый хрящ. Думаю в ближайшем будущем мы сможем быстрее вылечить остеоартроз колена, а с позвоночником подождать.

 Вот новость от 2 мая 2022 сразу из двух источников: 
1) https://rossaprimavera.ru/news/a6d91b10?utm_source=yxnews&utm_medium=desktop

2) https://rossaprimavera.ru/news/cfc7e087 

Ваше мнение о новом возможном способе?


----------

